# General Mass Effect thread



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been playing through the series pretty intensely lately. I love it. Memorable stories and characters without sacrificing any combat enjoyability. Oh, and Krogan are the best species evar <3


----------



## Xenke (Jan 5, 2011)

Infiltrator all the way.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 5, 2011)

Necessary for this thread.

[yt]X5ccaXFrOcM[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't wait for 3. I hear there's one last DLC to go too, hope it'll be good.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Necessary for this thread.
> 
> [yt]X5ccaXFrOcM[/yt]


 you can punch her AGAIN in ME2

PLEASE
PLEASE LET US PUNCH HER AGAIN IN ME3


----------



## Tahlyn (Jan 5, 2011)

Mass Effect = Best SciFi series in games.

I WILL FIGHT TO THE DEATH TO DEFEND THIS!


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 5, 2011)

>Punch reporter


ALWAYS NECESSARY


----------



## Xenke (Jan 6, 2011)

My boyfriend always plays the goodie goodie two-shoes way.

But he always punches the reporter.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 6, 2011)

Mass effect is on the best single player story games, bioware is really good at creating single player games. I just love the story and the ability to choose, gives it a lot of replayabillity. the dlc might be EA greedy part, but the latest dlc of shadow broker was worth it. I really cant w8 for me3 and new dlc
Its one of the few games actually published by ea that worth their money(but thats probably because its sp and they cant fuck it up easily, expect for removing rpg elements to make so easy that a 4year old can play it...)

the only other game that had a good story was metal gear solid and had a bit more sad parts compared to mass effect which doesnt really have anything really dramatic


And since this is a furry forum, heres an epic lulz video to make ppl go omfgwtf lulz
[yt]XrMMOteSqOE[/yt]

DAT SMILE


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 6, 2011)

Commander Shepard's favourite things on the Citadel.

[video=youtube;-d4yBjbWbDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d4yBjbWbDY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2011)

its probably my favorite series right now. everything about it is almost perfect! the plot is great, the characters are memorable, the system that lets yoz make your own choices is deep enough in my opinion and the whole universe they created is SO deep and detailed! i literally spent hours to just read through the codex in ME1 because i wanted to know more^^


----------



## Atona (Jan 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My boyfriend always plays the goodie goodie two-shoes way.
> 
> But he always punches the reporter.


 
It's more of a good act than anything. Reporters are often low-life vultures who make people uncomfortable to squeeze out a few drops of information to turn into a torrent of lies and dishonest editing. Who is to say, besides the paragon/renegade system, that punching one is a bad thing?

Either that or your boyfriend wasn't think about this at all, and just felt like punching someone.
Either way, POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER AHAHA BITCH FELL LIKE A TON OF BRICKS GB2KITCHEN


----------



## Xenke (Jan 9, 2011)

Atona said:


> It's more of a good act than anything. Reporters are often low-life vultures who make people uncomfortable to squeeze out a few drops of information to turn into a torrent of lies and dishonest editing. Who is to say, besides the paragon/renegade system, that punching one is a bad thing?
> 
> *Either that or your boyfriend wasn't think about this at all, and just felt like punching someone.*
> Either way, POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER AHAHA BITCH FELL LIKE A TON OF BRICKS GB2KITCHEN


 
That one.

I mean, who can resist?


----------



## Atona (Jan 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That one.
> 
> I mean, who can resist?


 
Certainly not I. My male Shepard is a space-troll, and uses every chance he can take to be the biggest dick possible.

Like mainly responding positively to the reporter, then punching
Fawning over Ashley, then saving Kaiden
Letting Liara chill in the mine until all quests beforehand are done, etc etc.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2011)

:3c

I should play through them both again, they're very good fun. I usually play as a sniper, headshots are <3, but the biotics are good fun in the first one. Not so much in the second one since they don't work through shields.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 9, 2011)

Krogan ftw. I hate how they can't be romanced. Bastard Bioware!
At least we have Garrus - the regretfully homophobic turian.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 9, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> At least we have Garrus - the regretfully homophobic turian.


Alas, one can dream. And make fanart to compensate.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 9, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> PLEASE
> PLEASE LET US PUNCH HER AGAIN IN ME3


 No, in ME3 she needs to grow a pair and preemptively right hook Shepard in the face.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 9, 2011)

Bioware needs to troll people hard with a reporter sex scene.


----------



## Atona (Jan 9, 2011)

Holsety said:


> No, in ME3 she needs to grow a pair and preemptively right hook Shepard in the face.


 
This is only okay if it triggers combat right after the cutscene.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 9, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed Soldier. Nothing better than have 5 different guns and tanking my way through every combat situation. I played through as female first in both games and played as a renegade both times. I wonder what that says about me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jan 9, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Can't wait for 3. I hear there's one last DLC to go too, hope it'll be good.


 
I cant wait for 3 as well.  I played both paragon and renegade.  Love seeing all the different outcome of things.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 10, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Soldier. Nothing better than have 5 different guns and tanking my way through every combat situation. I played through as female first in both games and played as a renegade both times. I wonder what that says about me.


 
That you're awesome? Soldiers DO win. Silly powers and tech nonsense are for wusses and W.O.W. players. Gimme a gun any day.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 10, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> That you're awesome? Soldiers DO win. Silly powers and tech nonsense are for wusses and W.O.W. players. Gimme a gun any day.


 
It's pretty fun to toss a person up in the air and slam them back down though. :V


----------



## The DK (Jan 11, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> It's pretty fun to toss a person up in the air and slam them back down though. :V


 
It is but they get the shity guns


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

The DK said:


> It is but they get the shity guns


 
Not if you've completed one playthrough with Soldier, then you can give Biotics Assault Rifles and fuckin' PEW PEW!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Alas, one can dream. And make fanart to compensate.


 we already have Female Shepard x Wrex art


I was one of the few angry you couldnt romance Wrex >[

I mean really the crap life he lives...oh well hes a leader in ME2...friend joked if playing Female shepard and you pass that test for Grunt, the one person is actually Wrex :V


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 12, 2011)

All I'm asking for is ONE Krogan romance scene. Just one!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn right, folks! I considered e-mailing Bioware to complain. Not that they'd take any notice.


----------



## Jw (Jan 12, 2011)

Now that I've had a chance to play it, it looks pretty good-- the demo definitely made me more interested in the series. 

(now of to sulk that PS3 won't have Mass Effect 1)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Now that I've had a chance to play it, it looks pretty good-- the demo definitely made me more interested in the series.
> 
> (now of to sulk that PS3 won't have Mass Effect 1)


you guys get away with it by when ME2 comes out it will have a "cheap way to create a scenerio"
 as they pointed out "6 key decisions only matter in ME1, everything else just add buffer"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 13, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you guys get away with it by when ME2 comes out it will have a "cheap way to create a scenerio"
> as they pointed out "6 key decisions only matter in ME1, everything else just add buffer"


 
It's true. 

Also, he could just buy Mass Effect next time it's like 5 dollars in Steam, the game doesn't require that much computing power.

Required specs:
Supported OS: Microsoft WindowsÂ® XP with SP2 or Windows Vista*
Processor: Intel P4 2.4 Ghz or faster / AMD 2.0 Ghz
Memory: 1.0 GB RAM or more (2.0 GB for Vista)
Graphics: DirectX 9.0c compatible, ATI X1300 XT or greater (ATI X1300, X1300 Pro, X1600 Pro, Radeon 2600 HD, and HD 2400 are below minimum system requirements); NVidia GeForce 6800 or greater (7300, 7600 GS, 8500 are below minimum system requirements)
Hard Drive: 12.0 GB or more free hard drive space
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectXÂ®: 9.0c


----------



## Jw (Feb 2, 2011)

*Holy Necro Batman*

Now I feel as if I can actually participate in this thread, and it dies :/ Well, nothing quite as fun as beating a dead horse.

Anyway, played through ME2, and I gotta say I am impressed by the entire universe Bioware has made. And I'm not even a sci-fi fanatic.

Even though I picked an Engineer role, which I found out only gets to be powerful later on in the game (when you can pick up a decent weapon and spam incinerate like a madman). Then you turn into a freak of nature that can take down a Ymir Mech in about 30 seconds. Tack on Garrus's armor piercing ammo ability to a fully upgraded SMG and it's amazing.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 2, 2011)

Soldier class for ME1, because biotics are useless.

Infiltrator class for ME2 because assassin cloak + widow sniper rifle = win.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 3, 2011)

....
.......
..............
............................
......................................
....................................................




Am I the only one who is going to mention Tali in this thread at all? ;-;


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> Am I the only one who is going to mention Tali in this thread at all? ;-;


 
I posted a picture with her in it (as a love interest, no less) if that counts. 

Also I've started another ME2 playthrough as an Adept this time. Singularity is a pretty hilarious way to block a choke point.


----------



## Jw (Feb 3, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> Am I the only one who is going to mention Tali in this thread at all? ;-;


 
Not hardly:
[video=youtube;LE7v6MypJRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE7v6MypJRQ&feature=related[/video]
^obvious spoiler



LizardKing said:


> Also I've started another ME2 playthrough as an Adept this time. Singularity is a pretty hilarious way to block a choke point.


 
Me too, it'll be a Renedage style playthough. I played Engineer first, so I figure I'll run the gambit. Plus it will be Femsheppard this time too. if you can get an enemy close to a wall, the spiraling will make them skid off the wall at some funny angles, well worth the effort.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Me too, it'll be a Renedage style playthough. I played Engineer first, so I figure I'll run the gambit. Plus it will be Femsheppard this time too. if you can get an enemy close to a wall, the spiraling will make them skid off the wall at some funny angles, well worth the effort.


 
Singularity + Slam is fantastically abusive. It looks so painful. I imagine the ship with Legion will be hilariously easy as an Adept as I can just throw everything over the side and whatnot.


----------



## Jw (Feb 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Singularity + Slam is fantastically abusive. It looks so painful. I imagine the ship with Legion will be hilariously easy as an Adept as I can just throw everything over the side and whatnot.


 
I'm waiting for the mission where you pick up Thane for the bridge fight. Just shove people off of the thing. I've heard you can singularity+push there and cause them to literally burst into flames while flying to oblivion.

But I will definitely use that combo you mentioned as soon as I develop the ability to use those powers quick enough. I literally just started today.

Legion ship mission was pretty fun as an engineer. Get your teemmate to shockwave the hub, then a.i. hack one of the bigger Geth after the other two are obliterated and its shield is crippled. They will basically go man-handle anyone else in the room

Get Tali anf Legion to spam the combat drones with you too. It's pretty useless, but still kind of funny to see the enemies get confused with which t attack.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

On a related note, taking Legion on Tali's loyalty mission is hilarious. I do that every time.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 3, 2011)

*SPOILERS*

God damnit, Jack died on the last mission because she's a selfish bitch.


----------



## Jw (Feb 3, 2011)

Jared said:


> *SPOILERS*
> 
> God damnit, Jack died on the last mission because she's a selfish bitch.



Surprisingly, I didn't know teammates could die in the last mission when I first played it. Everyone made it except for the crew (which I thought were required to die). Second playthough I saved the entire crew.

Then, I saw a youtube video of Tali taking a rocket to the face. Reality is a cruel mistress. Too bad it wasn't Zaeed :/



LizardKing said:


> On a related note, taking Legion on Tali's loyalty mission is hilarious. I do that every time.


 *SPOILER?*
Haha I know
Tali: "I didn't send any active geth to the fleet."
Admiral vas Qwib-Qwib: "OH REALLY? What is that behind you then?"
*Obvious Legion is Obvious*
Tali: "Bosh-tet."

meanwhile, everyone is talking about bringing a Geth, and Tali still says pretty much the same thing as "I SWEAR THERE"s NO GETH THAT WERE ALIVE". It was totally worth seeing my crew get paste-ified in my first playthrough just to see that scene.

Also, possibly my favorite joke
[video=youtube;dNDimDd4mfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNDimDd4mfs[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> [Qwib-Qwib]


 
I've never seen that before XD


----------



## Jw (Feb 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I've never seen that before XD


even better whe compounded with "vas Defrahz and vas Iktomi"

No doubt, Quarians are my fave species, closely followed by Turians.

Russian/Brit  accents and metal suits wrap up a rather funny group of people

Oh, and Joker's line here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qux93wq5ZbM


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Then, I saw a youtube video of Tali taking a rocket to the face. Reality is a cruel mistress. Too bad it wasn't Zaeed :/


 
What's the matter? Too manly for you?

I actually lost two crew members my first playthrough, I am a terrible manager. Also, I though the Quarians were more Middle Easternish.


----------



## Jw (Feb 3, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> What's the matter? Too manly for you?
> 
> I actually lost two crew members my first playthrough, I am a terrible manager. Also, I though the Quarians were more Middle Easternish.


 
Haha, nah, just didn't click with him. Actually, his "barks" were some of my favorties out the entire cast. He didn't seem as deep as the other characters, as he was all hell-bent on revenge throughout his mission, even to the end of it. Yes, he was a cool character, but all of them were cool, and he was ultimately more disposable than the others in my opinion-- he was almost a copy of Garrus, with the skill set like a soldier class. Kasumi was interesting though and a bit more dynamic, so it's not just cause he was a DLC char. That, and Tali is maybe my favorite character (related to my love for the quarian race).

Zaeed is just a 9/10 surrounded by 10/10 characters IMO.

That and I can't figure out what damned nationality he reminds me of with his distinctive speech. That frustrates me :/

But Zaeed did have some good lines:
"Somebody should shut that bitch up" talking about the woman in the Okeer/Grunt Mission
"Any CO who does this to his crew deserves a knife in his spine" on Jacob's loyalty mission

I guess the middle eastern influence is the Bedouin lifestyle they live on the Migrant fleet. Really though, Serbian and middle eastrn accents do sound similar. But the names like "Veetor" sould like a serbain "Victor" to me, and some drop articles and other parts of speech that sounds "Like soviet russian glorious propaganda translations" to me.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 3, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> What's the matter? Too manly for you?
> 
> I actually lost two crew members my first playthrough, I am a terrible manager. Also, I though the Quarians were more Middle Easternish.


I lost all but 3, I felt terrible...


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

I love Zaeed, he's a true blue Aussie and I bet he stashes bottles of Vegemite in the cargo hold


----------



## Taralack (Feb 4, 2011)

Addendum: Interview with Brandon Keener aka Garrus
sorry my fangirlism is showing


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2011)

[yt]z1nBkTEMql4&NR[/yt]

All these conversations must've been added with one of the DLCs or something, I haven't heard most of them D:


----------



## Jw (Feb 4, 2011)

I like Garrus's talk you get after his loyalty mission too.

[video=youtube;t-jnrTc1keA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-jnrTc1keA[/video]
OH YOU, GARRUS. Bravo.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> [yt]z1nBkTEMql4&NR[/yt]
> 
> All these conversations must've been added with one of the DLCs or something, I haven't heard most of them D:


 

Quite snug in all the right places, indeed. xD


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2011)

[yt]uGkE2Q-NtZw[/yt]

If Joker wasn't so hilarious, this guy would probably be the most entertaining person on the ship.

Well, aside from Mordin.


----------



## Jw (Feb 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If Joker wasn't so hilarious, this guy would probably be the most entertaining person on the ship.
> 
> Well, aside from Mordin.


[video=youtube;tCfBcfx-Nxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCfBcfx-Nxg[/video]

This one's a beauty too.
[video=youtube;v2g96fC2xuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2g96fC2xuc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 17, 2011)

Mass Effect Dubstep!

[video=youtube;80G24X2dSJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80G24X2dSJE[/video]

I'm really clueless on how the story for Mass Effect 3 will turn out. I think it will be Shepard proving to the council that Reapers are attacking earth, or building an army to attack them. I really hope not, though, because the pacing in Mass Effect 1 was perfect: it got faster and faster until the huge crescendo at the end. Mass Effect 2 is amazing, but 90% of that game was preparation. I hope the get it right, this time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

Jared said:


> Mass Effect 2 is amazing, but 90% of that game was preparation.


 But if you didn't prepare correctly some of the crew got killed in the end. I was in pure hatred to the collectors when they killed Garrus(my fav character) and some others.Second and third playthrough went without any casualties.
To me both Mass effects hit the bullseye: great gameplay, good visuals, the most awesome storyline and the music fit well to the game. 10/10 for both.
I wonder if Mass effect 3 will live up for its expectations.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 17, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> But if you didn't prepare correctly some of the crew got killed in the end. I was in pure hatred to the collectors when they killed Garrus(my fav character) and some others.Second and third playthrough went without any casualties.


 
I know what you mean, but the pacing was still messed up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah, quite stale for the most part.
but if that's ignored the game was perfect and it was fun to see few friendly faces from the previous game and that some of the choices i made at Mass effect followed to Me2


----------



## Garrus (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know why but I love Shepard's comment in Mass Effect 1 with the exogeni guy "You're a bean counter, John. I'm a Spectre. How do you like the odds now?" makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't know why but I love Shepard's comment in Mass Effect 1 with the exogeni guy "You're a bean counter, John. I'm a Spectre. How do you like the odds now?" makes me laugh every time.


 
Which Exogeni guy?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 18, 2011)

Jared said:


> Which Exogeni guy?


 
This one, I think.


----------



## Garrus (Feb 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> This one, I think.



That's him. I believe a video I watched recently has him in it with that very scene. *goes to youtube*.

00.26 through this vid he says that 

[video=youtube;sy-eRfupYbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy-eRfupYbA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;-PjTuSQNLI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PjTuSQNLI4&NR=1[/video] This one's pretty funny too, as with both vids, spoilers ahoy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 19, 2011)

Shepard is quite a jerk sometimes.  I went paragon(if it was the right word for good rep) mostly, but sometimes certain bartenders needed some "correcting"


----------



## Lobar (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope ME3 finally has that all-elcor production of Hamlet in it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 19, 2011)

Did anyone else D'awww a little?

[video=youtube;dRq95S_Nv80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRq95S_Nv80&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Garrus (Feb 19, 2011)

It's definitely allot nicer to see him than who replaces him if he's not there on your save.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mmmmm, mass effect... <shakes head> where was I? oh right! ahem...
Honestly ME and ME2 are the only sci-fi games where it actually felt like someone really cared about the story and the game play and worked to blend it all into a perfect mix. I honestly can't wait for the third and see what new goodness they've blended into an already great formula.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, I need your opinion on something. Is the Engineer class actually worth it?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 11, 2011)

I would try, since you can have many saves. I however don't play as one, i'm a soldier in it


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome game can't wait for the third! although the first was really boring the second was much better. My favorite character is Garrus Vakarian! he is so cool!


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

I've completed ME1 three times and ME2 about 6 times. I wan't to see what every option does in ME3. 

As you can see, i'm a big Turian fanboy.  

Garrus. <3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 1, 2011)

As everyone knows, the Ass Effect 2 DLC "Arrival" was just released recently, did anyone else get it? What did you think?

Personally, I thought it was short, underwhelming, and overpriced and doesn't really set the stage for the third game. The only thing the DLC really does is demonstrate how Shephard knows the Reapers are coming.


----------

